# Need Unibox database tables for....



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dynavox LW6004PMR
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-605

AND 

Dayton RS150-4 / RS150S-8
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-372
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-362

Thank you.


----------



## Tripp (Apr 2, 2008)

why not just manually input the driver T/S peramiters manually in the unibox spreadsheet yourself? may be quicker


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Because I can only input what is published. Some of the other Unibox data is not listed. (and I don't know how to derive it)


----------



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have the answer for you, but HOLY COW that driver has almost tripled in price since I bought my last pair (umm don' tremember how long ago) I have same driver and the 2801XL tweets in 3' towers and Love them ! Sorry, didnt use any software to design my cab. Basic 9x12x36 vented @ 50hz - pretty much every pair I've made sound great regardless of the driver selection.

IIRC the Dynavox driver is a copy of the Dynaudio driver ?? I seem to recall a/d/s had a similar "spec" driver like this in the 90's also ?


----------



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

This may be what you need for the Dynavox - http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/295-605z.txt TS parameters are on the bottom of the page - I hope this helps in your quest - take care


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Hope this helps. I have four RS150S-8 in my system haha, got them all before the 8 ohm non-shielded version existed.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Because I can only input what is published. Some of the other Unibox data is not listed. (and I don't know how to derive it)


I find a similar driver, copy the record to the end of the list, then input the driver's unique T/S parameters. If anything's missing (Sd for example), you at least have an estimate, based on a similar driver. Much of the data's not used, anyway.
Frank


----------

